# Just Another Day on the River



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

This sequence has been kicking around the internet on various sites for a few years. It does redefine Oooooooooooops.
I hope it hasn't been posted before.

http://www.netcopspsi.com/temp/towboat.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

Excellent! If them photos weren't taken, no-one would ever know!!


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Great stuff - if you hadn't seen it, you'd never believe it.


----------



## unsteadyken (Feb 14, 2005)

The pics come from the Cargo & Law site at http://www.cargolaw.com/

The site carries a lot of maritime nws and features well worth a visit


----------

